# [SPN] Is Sikhism Succumbing To Fundamentalism?



## Admin (Jun 12, 2009)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.1 CSS* Style: 'Web Chat 370'; Style ID: 17*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-09680895-00017.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=381" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/logo.png"></a><br><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />Where have you been? Please be in touch with Sikhs. There is a lot of activity going in and around Sikhs as always. And, your inactivity creates a breeding ground for mischievous minds to play games. Please do visit SPN whenever you get time and share, discuss, learn and evolve as this is an on going process.<br /><br />Ok, time for our regular section.<br /><br /><h3>Featured Topic</h3><br /><h2>Is Sikhism Succumbing to Fundamentalism?</h2> by Sathnam Sanghera<br /><br />Snapshot: The writer say...<br />There were riots across northern India last week after a shooting at a Sikh temple in Austria resulted in the death of a sect leader and, given that Punjabi culture is something I bang on about on occasion, it wasn't surprising, I suppose, that a couple of news producers rang, asking me to put the disturbances into context.<br /><br />I declined because: (a) as a community we are only just learning to talk about ourselves, and too often any kind of commentary is taken as criticism; (b) commenting about religion is a dangerous business when people are being killed and one has absolutely no theological authority; (c) I feel about broadcasting the way many feel about general anaesthetic (you should do it only when you absolutely need to); but mainly because (d) it's quite hard to explain what Sikhism actually stands for.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/25346-is-sikhism-succumbing-to-fundamentalism.html">[Read Full Article Here]</a><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Visit Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 12-06-2009.<br /><br />Activity since 02-06-2009 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25372">California Museum Removes Anti-Sikh Exhibit</a><br />Gyani ji /  / It is pathetic and who knows where it will end up.</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>12-06-2009</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>09:08 AM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25366">NishanSahib</a><br />ITS very NAME..Takhat of AKAAL...the CREATOR...tells the entire story. How can anyone destroy Akaal ...</td>	<td>prabhsmart</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>03:13 PM, 11-06-2009</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25365">rakhiye de shabad</a><br />Gyanni jee, / You are perfectly right here. These all paaths are mere collection of shabads from ...</td>	<td>jasmandp</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>12:36 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>Hardip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25364">The Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims</a><br />The Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims /  / Sikhism is the most simple and straightforward ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>07:44 AM, 11-06-2009</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25362">A Dream In A Dobut</a><br />UPS and DOWNS..IMHO..SIKHS..SHER PUNJABIS..are very RESILIENT... / They will OVERCOME....</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>07:06 AM, 11-06-2009</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Grief is half of old age. /  /  / Be very cautious of cold in the beginning of winter          and ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>602</td>	<td>34571</td>	<td>10:09 PM, 24-05-2009</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />To help you understand more Desperate Girl, if you really love your boyfriend and you want to be ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>572</td>	<td>12871</td>	<td>10:09 AM, 06-06-2009</td>	<td>The Girl Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br /></td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>545</td>	<td>29515</td>	<td>01:20 PM, 11-12-2008</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Thanks for you humble gesture . / Please keep it up to pursue the truth but nothing but truth.The ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>449</td>	<td>24915</td>	<td>02:38 PM, 09-06-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>29941</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. </td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>225</td>	<td>43739</td>	<td>10:42 AM, 16-10-2008</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />Dear writer . Let us not jump to the conclusion with people who were aginst humanity as a whole. We ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>335</td>	<td>34118</td>	<td>08:59 AM, 24-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />He was the one who really make me feel the truth. /   /   /   /   / jaspi</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>55</td>	<td>32896</td>	<td>05:35 AM, 30-05-2009</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding instruments. Many of the ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>31460</td>	<td>01:30 PM, 25-08-2008</td>	<td>avinash kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />A post has been removed from the forum. Proselytizing is not permitted. Please refer to the TOS for ...</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>30804</td>	<td>10:09 PM, 09-04-2009</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25364">The Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims</a><br />The Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims /  / Sikhism is the most simple and straightforward ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25361">Rangla 5ab- Ek Ong Kaar -By Monica Bedi</a><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa..Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh........ /  /  /  /  /  /  /  / DOWNLOAD LINK: zSHARE - ...</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25357">The EcoSikh</a><br />EcoSikh is the Sikh community’s contribution to the UNARC Seven Year Plan project ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>11-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25347">My Friend was Murdered... So I Tie Dastaar</a><br />The following Email appeared on Sikh forums... /  /    Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa / Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh ...</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td>	<td>10-06-2009</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25335">Harmandip Singh Ghuman</a><br />Turbaned Harman makes a statement for the community: "He's special"  /  / TOMS RIVER: Harmandip ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>10-06-2009</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>13-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=380&c=1">PIONEER BHANGRA Hayward CA USA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=384&c=1">Martyrdom of Guru Arjan Dev ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>27-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=381&c=1">HAPPINESS IN YOUR LIFE  San Antonio, Texas USA</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=382&c=1">SEMINAR - BANDA SINGH BAHADUR Bristol UK</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>06-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(06-06 --> 06-13)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=378&c=1">SIMRAN AND KIRTAN SAMAGAM Doraha District Ludhiana</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>28-06-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(06-28 --> 07-12)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1">SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Recurring Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>16-05-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(05-16-2009/12-26-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1">NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 26-12-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>11-04-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(04-11-2009/06-28-2009)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1">New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27</a><br /><i>(This event occurs every 1 week(s) on Saturday till 28-06-2009)</i></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1367">jangvijay</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1650">TEJINDER PAL SINGH SETHI</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=4493">x_Preeti_x</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=993">drkhalsa1</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=384">drkhalsa</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 02-06-2009</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>80 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>94 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>813 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

